# How much HGVC do you own?



## Bill4728 (Mar 3, 2008)

< 4,800 HGVC points
4,800 - 5,000 HGVC points
7,000 HGVC points
7,000 - 9,600 HGVC points
9600 - 14,000 HGVC points
>14,000 or more HGVC Points (non-Elite Member)
>14,000 or more HGVC Points (Elite Member)


----------



## KathyA (Mar 3, 2008)

I think your poll means 14,000 points, not 1400.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 3, 2008)

KathyA said:


> I think your poll means 14,000 points, not 1400.


Fixed  

Thanks Kathy


----------



## linsj (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know how to answer the poll since I have two EOYs with different amounts of points plus an annual.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 3, 2008)

Given the plurality for 14K-Elite, that would seem to raise another question... How many of us bought from the developer, how many resale, or how many from both.


----------



## llandaff (Mar 4, 2008)

You left me out!

I have 6200  (1-bed plus Hawaii).


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2008)

llandaff said:


> You left me out!
> 
> I have 6200  (1-bed plus Hawaii).



I've never heard of anything in that range.  But you're in the poll now.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 4, 2008)

linsj said:


> I don't know how to answer the poll since I have two EOYs with different amounts of points plus an annual.



Suggestion
Add your total even year points + total odd year points and divide by 2 to get your total average yearly points.

For example:
If you receive 4800 pts even yr, 5000 pts odd year and 7000 pt every year then the calculation would be 
4800+ 7000+5000+7000=23800
23800/2 = 11,900 total avg


----------



## Piper (Mar 4, 2008)

Who knew that a poll could get so confusing.

Bill... I own 9,000 city points at the NY Hilton Club. I don't know what that means in terms of how many HGVC points I have. Will it also be 9,000?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2008)

Piper said:


> Who knew that a poll could get so confusing.
> 
> Bill... I own 9,000 city points at the NY Hilton Club. I don't know what that means in terms of how many HGVC points I have. Will it also be 9,000?




From you're answer in the other thread:  1 City point = 2 HGVC pts so I'd put down >14,000 HGVC pts (since you have an amount =18,000 hgvc pts)  and elite


----------



## SusieQ927 (Mar 20, 2009)

We have 5800 pts  - gold - at HHV Lagoon
and in escrow 10000 pts - gold  - at Sea World

Susie Q


----------



## Jan Handlers (Mar 20, 2009)

>14,000 points, non-elite, Bay Club, Waikoloa


----------



## hicksville (Mar 20, 2009)

4800 Flamingo


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 20, 2009)

GUYS!! 

This is for other comments.

You can just respond to the poll.


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 22, 2009)

Just looking at the poll. I voted sometime ago, but I must have voted incorrectly as it indicates I voted '14,000 pts or more non-elite'. Should have voted '14,000 pts or more elite'.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 22, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> Just looking at the poll. I voted sometime ago, but I must have voted incorrectly as it indicates I voted '14,000 pts or more non-elite'. Should have voted '14,000 pts or more elite'.


Where can you see how you voted?


----------



## hvacrsteve (Mar 22, 2009)

*ny hilton*

I have 28,000 points, all at the NY hilton club


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 23, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Where can you see how you voted?



If you look at the poll (while logged in), the item(s) you voted for will be in italics, while the others will not be.


----------



## danb (Mar 23, 2009)

We have 7000 pt Platnum HHV
and 8400 Platnum Tuscany


----------



## danb (Mar 23, 2009)

*Points Owned*

7000pts HHV Lagoon tower Platnum
8400pts Tuscany Village Platnum
Elite Members


----------

